# navigation upgrade



## ramzes13 (Apr 26, 2013)

I picked up my 2013 cruze eco last night...and loving it so far. I dont have the nav option but I have the 7 inch mylink system with onstar and xm. The question is, I found a factory radio from another cruze that has navigation...can I just swpt the head unit? Thanks all


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi ramzes13, 

Congrats on your new Cruze! Our infotainment department can help answer that question for you. You can give them a call at 855-478-7767 M-F 8am-10pm and Sat 8am-4pm EST.

Crystal L-GM Customer Care


----------



## titan2363 (Apr 26, 2013)

Check out the NAV-TV piece...adds nav to the factory screen as well as a DVD input


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats on your New Eco Cruze! Is it Manual or Automatic?


----------



## ramzes13 (Apr 26, 2013)

titan2363 said:


> Check out the NAV-TV piece...adds nav to the factory screen as well as a DVD input


sounds pretty sweet, where would one find more information on that?


----------



## ramzes13 (Apr 26, 2013)

EcoDave said:


> Congrats on your New Eco Cruze! Is it Manual or Automatic?


Im loving it, very comfortable, my old car was a 2005 Cobalt Lt. I picked up the automatic so the wife can drive it too (I tried teaching her stick in my old camaro, didnt end well  )


----------



## titan2363 (Apr 26, 2013)

ramzes13 said:


> sounds pretty sweet, where would one find more information on that?


I work for a chevy dealer and run an aftermarket add on program we do through the dealership so I get them direct from a vendor...google search nav tv or search for and try calling advanced marketing I think they do sales to consumers...it's pretty awesome adds nav, and a bunch of video inputs for back up cam and DVD also retains the touchscreen for the nav


----------



## titan2363 (Apr 26, 2013)

Plus costs less that putting an aftermarket double din nav in


----------



## ramzes13 (Apr 26, 2013)

Since I already have the factory mylink system with xm ond onstar do you think this would work?

2011 2012 2013 Terrain SRX Cruze Lacrosse Equinox 100GB HDD Navigation System | eBay


----------



## ramzes13 (Apr 26, 2013)

I think I found it, but it looks like I would lose factory xm and onstar support, and appears to be a foreign aftermarket solution. It looks pretty clean though


----------



## danimal (Oct 4, 2011)

BringGo (formely GoGo Link) is available for 2013 Sonic and Spark (app addon; $50) - why the ***** *would GM not release this to other MyLink vehicles? This is marketing gold...


----------



## ramzes13 (Apr 26, 2013)

I was just reading about that..looks like a great concept


----------

